# Hello, Newbie just starting out. *



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello, 

I've been reading everyones stories and thought it was time I said abit about myself.

In many ways it's nice that we're really in this together as it's not just me (plus my mother-in-law can't demand a divorce now!) But it scares me to death that it's one more thing that might mean tx won't work. I feel like my body has let me down.

We've got our first appointment with fertility clinic 25th Feb. Has any one got any tips for the 1st time? We're also undecided about whether we should tell our close friends and family as we're tired of pretending that we don't want a baby yet when really it's all we can think about. 

Thanks for reading. Wishing everyone a happy end to their stories.

Love H


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Hetty,

Just want to say welcome to FF, you will find lots of support on here. Regarding your appt with cons on 25th i found that when i got to my 1st appt i couldn't remember what i wanted to ask so if you have lots of questions write them down and make sure you ask them.
Sending you a big hug   and lots of       

take care

Philippa x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome H and pleased to meet you. We also went in expecting me to be the infertile one but found out DH had low morphology. Taking some mens vitamins such as well mans can help with increasing a man's morphology and reduced alcohol and smoking for starters whilst you begin.

We did not tell people at 1st although in the end I had to tell my parents as I so needed to talk. I don't regret that. And now we have come out and told everyone, but it's been a lonley few years. Some people will be great but others will give unwanted advice...if you tell them or not. However, we're all here and we'll all be a great support to you!

Your 1st visit I'm not sure about as I can't remember now  but go with a list of questions written incase nerves kick in.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0 if you pop here then you may be able to have some questions more specific to your needs answered.

Good luck! And remember that we're always here!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Hetty
Good luck with your appointment on the 25th.  I think there is a thread here somewhere about 1st appointments and questions to ask I will see if I can find it.  I would take a pen and paper so you can make notes I remember coming away and forgetting or geting confused over what had been said to us after being so nervous.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Hetty, welcome to Fertiltiy Friends. 

Strangely enough, your DH's sperm is probably not as big an issue as you might think - ICSI just completely gets around that so, so long as there are some healthy sperm there and you have a competent embryologist, you should fare no worse than if you had perfect sperm! I remember someone on FF who had similar problems (issues with both the male and female fertility aspects) saying something like "at least we're not spoiling each other for anyone else" and, I have to say I kind of know how that feels!

Please do check out the links below. I think the Questions for first consultation will be especially useful to you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. We use this time to do "Chat School" and will show you all the fab features of our chat rooms and just how suportive live chat can be.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Please do post around a bit and ask questions, make friends etc. But don't forget to post back on here to let us know how you get along on the 25th! Good luck - I've blown you some bubbles for luck. 

C~x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hetty; Welcome to FF's you will get lots of fab support on here; plenty of laughs and support through the difficult times - I for one couldn't have done without this site for the last I don't know how long ..seems like a lifetime!

Good Luck with your appointment/treatment, I would def agree with the writing things down as I always forget what I want to say ..funny how your mind goes blank, and if your clinic is anything like mine you will mix with pregnant women in the waiting area so be prepared for that..as I found that really hard   . 

Cat x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Hetty

Good luck with your appt and future treatment.

Emma x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Hetty,
My name is Ellie and we have been ttc since July 2006. Our prob is also male IF and my hubbys morphology was also 1% on his 2nd test..it had been 4% on the 1st go so it can change.
On my 1st visit they arranged blood tests and a hycosy scan for a later date and while there they did a smear test and they asked us lots of questions. We were there approx an hour.
Hope to chat to u and share ur journey as im new on here too.
Elliexx


----------



## Eli1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi hetty.
My Dh also had poor results....1st test :11million count, 4% morphology and 40% motility
2nd test:7 million count, 1% morphology and 70% motility.tests 3months apart.
So the good news is that it can change. I think my hubbys count and morphology declined due to a 2 week all inclusive drinking binge on our honeymoon..plus hot climate...not good for swimmers. We think his motility improved due to vitamins...wellma,zinc, vit c and selenium.

1st visit at fertility clinic for us involved following:
Questions relating to ur medical history and ttc journey.
Smear test and a few other swabs.
Organising blood tests to check for ovulation, and hormone levels,
organising an hycosy scan to check tubes for blockages, PCOS etc.
appointment took an hour.

Hope this helps honey,
Im new here to so will look forward to chatting with u
Elliexx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you lovely lovely ladies for warm welcome and very good advice 

Thanks for all the newbie info Caz (and the IT lesson in chat room last Wed) info about ICSI gave 
me a much needed jolt of optimism.

Thanks everyone for all the tips. I'm going to buy DH some sperm improving vits ASAP.

wishing you all lots of love,

I'll let you know how appointment goes nxt week. Eeek!

H xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Hetty, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   You've definitely come to the right place, you'll be an expert by the time it comes to your first appointment!!  Good luck for the 25th, I hope it goes well and you get all the answers you want 

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Hetty and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I hope the appointment goes well for you and there are many treatment options out there for you.

Kate xx​


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just got back from first appointment. We were in and out in no time. I'm booked in for a HSG and DH has a 2nd SA.

Fingers crossed AF will behave and I'll be able to have HSG soon.

Managed to have the biggest argument with DH on the way to hospital as we were stuck in awful traffic and it was his fault as he was late getting ready this morning. We both gave ourselves headaches from yelling  

I know we are both stressed with this whole thing and that's why we both exploded. Hope the neighbours didn't hear us  

OMG we were an embarrassment.

H xx


----------

